# shaving a deer hide



## Double S

I'm no pro taxi. I use the lutan F kit From van *****. i don't have any fancy tools. For shaving or thinning the inside of the hide, I have a modified razorblade. I use it to thin around the lips and eyes and take my time to "Blue" the Hide. I Take my time Thinning it out so that the Chemicals can absorb properly and to get rid of excess fat and meat. Take your time and do it right. Do a search on Youtube. There is one guy that does the entire Tanning process from A to Z for the DIY guy like yourself. Plus all i use are rubbermaid containers and a drying rack. LOL. it gets the job done. Also Van ***** web site had step by step instruction also.


----------



## steerwrestler

you can wait but the hide will not soak in the tan real well but if you have butcher knife that will work just go slow so that you don't cut through a skife knife works the best if you dont have a fleshing tool e-mail me and i could send you some good info on the ubjecty


----------



## gatorade

*krowtan 2000*

Krowtan 2000 from Van ***** works great for deer hides. Just get the lose fat and meat off and split the lips, eyes and ears. I use a scalpel blades and put a tennis ball underneath to work the small areas that need to be thinned. I don't know if you are mounting heads or just for a rug. If it is a rug you will have stiff hides when you are done.


----------



## M.Magis

Using Krowtann does not eliminate the need for shaving. This is one of many reasons home tanning is not worth the time and effort.


----------



## Bighunter4x4

I have been using a mini flesher for quite some time now. It works very well thinning the faces down but am thinking of selling it. I have now got a fleshing wheel the van ***** dakota 4 detail flesher and it works well. You need to thin the hide til it looks "blue" it is the color that you see when you shave all the white off a tint of blue will show. If you do not thin these areas down when the mount dries it will pull out and shrink big time.


----------



## scrapewatcher

can't beat a fletching wheel. once you use one you'll never do it any other way.


----------



## Deer Mount

Krotan produces a very nice tan, but it dries rock hard you need to rub in some of WASCO's soft tan I've used this combination on several deer hides with excelent results. However you do need to shave the hide and the easiest way to do so is with a commercai fleshing machine. You might be able to pay a local taxidermist to flesh and shave for you while you do the tanning yourself.


----------



## myarrow

*shaving skins*

been a pro. taxidermist over 30 years Did both world record bow kills, hole in horn buck, and many other world class deer for Dick Idol. I learned how to shave skins with a currier's knife. Can be ordered from Jonas Bros supply. takes alot of pratice both in shaving and sharpening, but it works fine. Cost? Less than a $100.00. Just got new blades in the other day. They where sharpened and turned but I I know I can do a better job then they did. Takes alot of practice!! I know I can match anyone on a fleshing machine. Good luck! Bob


----------



## Pizonarcher

*old school*



myarrow said:


> been a pro. taxidermist over 30 years Did both world record bow kills, hole in horn buck, and many other world class deer for Dick Idol. I learned how to shave skins with a currier's knife. Can be ordered from Jonas Bros supply. takes alot of pratice both in shaving and sharpening, but it works fine. Cost? Less than a $100.00. Just got new blades in the other day. They where sharpened and turned but I I know I can do a better job then they did. Takes alot of practice!! I know I can match anyone on a fleshing machine. Good luck! Bob


Yes that currier's knife will do it for some one that has plenty of experience :thumbs_up. Got to have that touch.

For the beginner I say skip that part if you are just tanning a hide. Then when you start breaking the hide, when kind of damp yet,(not wet) use a electric drill with one of those rubber wheels that you put a sanding disk on & sand & thin it down, just not so thin to get holes. An auto body DA sander also works good. You don't have to sand it down like paper thin, just more or less smooth to touch. I have done many hides & they come out real soft when sanding & breaking. You can keep sanding when dry but makes a mess, do it out side. Remember to oil & work the hide when it is just about to dry, thats when it brakes the fibers the best.
Good luck.


----------

